# Red Rock Soda Bottle - Please Identify



## bonnie10044 (Jun 27, 2018)

I found this bottle and can't locate any info on it. Does anyone know when it was made and what it held? It is clear and has Red Rock embossed across the shoulder. It also has ATL. GA. and 7 oz on the bottom.

Thank you!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 27, 2018)

Red Rock was a brand of soda.  Their cola ACL bottles are fairly common but I suspect this one to be a ginger ale bottle, though that's just a guess.  It probably dates to the 30s or 40s.


----------



## bonnie10044 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you CanadianBottles - I appreciate your help!


----------

